# Right glute injection pain and swelling



## whatsthat? (Jun 4, 2011)

Sunday just gone I did a 2ml jab of Test E, used a blue pin, after withdrawing with a green

Its now Thursday and it's still sore and swollen, it's rock hard too but the skins still the same colour, no puss, nothing other than a small bruise where the pin has gone in

Can barely walk on it or sit/sleep on it

Anyone no what this is, never had it like this before that I remeber anyway!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Couple of things to answer before u start worrying to the high heavens (we all do it)

1. Is it a virgin injection site

2. Have u used out of that vial before

3. Did u asperate?

4.

But tbh if its come up over a few days, maybe looking like an infection of some kind dude, get urself to ur GP or a&e.

It could just be the oil not dispersing out of ur muscle for some reason


----------



## whatsthat? (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for that

No Im in my 8th week and done there a few times, same vial, and asperated and no blood

I have had this before and it lasted about a week

I played football on Tuesday too, do you think running on it may have made it worse?


----------



## Smashbash123 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey dude, i have had exactly the same thing from exactly the same gear

i started 3 weeks ago and it went down after around 5 days, i just kept taking some ibuprofen and paracetoml just to ease the pain and swelling a bit, having a mega hot shower

and massaging it helped alot, i then started again after having a week break and got exactly the same thing just worse

i think im one of the rare cases thats allergic to the BA in the gear

just chill it will go soon 100%

if there is no heat "like burning to touch", no redness around the area, no itchy feeling on the inside its not an infection or abcess just swelling

"sorry didnt post at the bottom"

i have a medicine and biology degree and i have researched alot about this sorta thing


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I think if anything football would have helped,

Usually when I jab I do it before I train legs, I feel it helps it dispurse.


----------



## Smashbash123 (Mar 22, 2012)

i agree with Uk_mb, the football wouldve definatly helped!

but from what your saying it doesnt sound like it can be an infection, give it say 3 days? if it has not changed AT ALL then see a GP


----------



## ricer90 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ive had this happen to mate for nearly 10 days. was using test e by wc but it was crippling me. good gear tho but switched to testoviron and.its pip free 

Have a really hot bath mate and get a hot water bottle as well.

Helped me a lot!


----------



## whatsthat? (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm having pro Chem test e

Not done this yet, it's about the size of a cricket ball, when I played football it felt ok after, but then woke up and I couldn't even walk on it properly!

I'll leave it for a few more days and keep taking ibuprofen! Keep getting bad headaches which I don't usury get either n dizzyness

Might be me being paranoid though


----------



## Smashbash123 (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah i got EXACTLY the same, what happens is when your body feels unatural pain, it starts triggering pain receptors all over your body so you will naturally become a little bit more fragile

because your body is VERY smart, to stop you from hurting yourself any other way it lowers your pain threshold while it repairs itself 

seriously jump in the bath, mega hot and just massage it a little it will help relax the muscle and premote repair,

good luck


----------



## whatsthat? (Jun 4, 2011)

Just an update really

The lump has gone down and it isnt as hard as it was now, but there isnt a pain there any more like actual hurting, I keep getting a sort of dull ach, like its dead in that area for a few seconds then it stops and just keep repeating like this :S


----------

